# Servlet: init() wird 2x ausgeführt



## HyperHyper (25. Sep 2006)

Habe ein Servlet erzeugt (läuft unter Tomcat 5.0) welches in der Methode *init()* jetzt nur mal eine Konsolenausgabe macht damit ich nachschauen kann ob das läuft. Wenn ich nun den Tomcat starte und mit dem Browser auf das Servlet zugreife, klappt auch alles wunderbar. Die Meldung aus init() wird angezeigt. Nehme ich nun das Lasttestprogramm *JMeter* und erzeuge mit diesem einen Request, so wird die init() erneut ausgeführt obwohl dies überhaupt nicht sein dürfte!

Hier der Auszug aus nem Buch, was mich nun irritiert:


> The init method is called when the servlet is first created; it is not called again for each user
> request. So, it is used for one-time initializations, just as with the init method of applets.



Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte? Laut diverser Bücher wird die init() nur ein einziges mal aufgerufen und zwar wenn das Servlet initialisiert wird.



```
public void init() throws ServletException
{
  System.out.println("Servlet wurde initialisiert!");
}
```


Link: JMeter http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2006)

Du kannst schon davon ausgehen, daß jeder Browser die init-Methode
tatsächlich nur einmal aufruft.

Da der JMeter ja ausschließlich der Performance-Messung dient,
würde ich mir über den doppelten init-Aufruf nicht allzuviel Sorgen machen.

Zur Not spendierst du deinem Applet, während seiner JMeter-Messung, einfach
noch eine boolean-Instanzvariable, mit der du verhinderst, daß kritischer
Code erneut aufgerufen wird.


```
public void init() {
  if (!inited) {
    ...
  }
}
```


----------



## HyperHyper (25. Sep 2006)

Also die Init-Methode soll eigentlich nur 1x aufgerufen werden, und zwar wenn das Servlet zum ersten mal initialisiert wird. Danach soll Init() nie mehr aufgerufen werden egal wie oft nun auf das Servlet zugegriffen wird. Würde in der Init() gerne Konfigurationsdaten einlesen, allerdings werden diese wie im vorherigen Thread beschrieben nun 2x eingelesen.

Den Trick mit einer boolean-Instanzvariable habe ich auch schon probiert, das hat nicht geholfen. Wie gesagt, als JMeter darauf zugriff wurde plötzlich eine neue Servlet-Instanz aktiviert.

Habe hier noch folgenden Hinweis gefunden: 


> Hinweis:  Obwohl der Servlet-Server in der Regel mehrere Threads initialisiert, die auf die init()-Methode zugreifen, kann die init()-Methode mehrfach aufgerufen werden, um mehrere Exemplare einer Servlet-Klasse zu erzeugen. Dann ist es ungünstig, Ressourcen wie Datenbankverbindungen ständig neu anzufordern, obwohl vielleicht schon eine andere init()-Methode dies gemacht hat. Da es mehrere Exemplare der Servlet-Klasse im Servlet-Container geben kann, sollten statische Initialisierungen nicht in der init()-Methode durchgeführt werden.


http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel17_016.htm#Rxx747java17016040006BA1F02410E


Also wenn das mit dem Init() nicht klappen sollte, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich es schaffen könnte das eine Konfiguration nur 1x ausgeführt wird wenn das Servlet gestartet wird?


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2006)

es geht um servlets nich um applets.
da is auch nix mit browsern  :noe:


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2006)

Ach du redest von einem Servlet, ich hab' fälschlicherweise Applet gelesen.   

Von deinem Servlet werden, je nach Servlet-Container's Lust und Laune, bei
jedem Aufruf neue Instanzen kreiert oder bereits vorhandene genutzt.

Wenn du eine Initialisierunsmethode nur einmal aufgerufen haben willst,
mach sie static in der Art


```
public class MyServlet extends HTTPServlet {
  static {
    myStaticInit();
  }
  ...
  static void myStaticInit() {
  // wird garantiert nur einmal aufgerufen
  }
}
```


----------



## HyperHyper (25. Sep 2006)

Hat leider auch nicht geklappt. Sobald ich mit JMeter eine HTTP-Request-Anfrage sende, wird eine neue Servlet-Instanz erzeugt welche den Code der in "static void myStaticInit()" steht erneut ausführt.

Wenn schon JMeter eine neue Instanz erzeugen kann, so kann das doch auch jeder andere Browser machen oder? Ist halt nicht hilfreich wenn meine Konfiguration mehrmals eingelesen wird. Muss man eventuell bei der Tomcat-Konfiguration etwas einstellen damit jeder Request nur einen Thread erzeugt und keine neue Servlet-Instanz?

Ich würde nämlich gerne jeden Request auswerten und z.B. den Request-URL in einen einzigen ArrayList (implementiert als Singleton) reinschreiben lassen. So wie es gerade ist, würde es dann plötzlich 2 ArrayListen geben, jede mit unterschiedlichen Daten. Das darf natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2006)

HyperHyper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wird eine neue Servlet-Instanz erzeugt welche den Code der in "static void myStaticInit()" steht erneut ausführt.



Das passiert mit Sicherheit nicht.

Es sieht so aus, als ob nicht nur eine neue Servlet-Instanz erzeugt wird, sondern die
Klasse tatsächlich mehrfach geladen wird, denn so wie ich es eben gecodet habe,
wird die myStaticInit-Methode nur einmal *beim Laden der Klasse* ausgeführt.

Also, ich weiß da auch nicht weiter  ???:L


----------



## Terminator (25. Sep 2006)

Also ich hab auch das Problem unter nem SJSAS.
Init Methode wird mehrfach ausgeführt.

Meiner Meinung nach könnte das sein dass die Application irgendwie mehrfach unter verschiedenen Contexten deployed wird.
Bei mir tritt das hauptsächlich ein, wenn ich auf Entwickler Rechner einen Deploy mit nen Pfad zur App angebe.

Wenn ich aber ne war deploy, die der Container in sein eigenes Verzeichnis entpackt funzts.
(soweit ich bisher beobachtet habe)


----------



## HyperHyper (26. Sep 2006)

So ich denk mal ich habe anhand des Tipps vom Terminator herausgefunden woran es liegt - und zwar am Mapping. Ich hatte in der web.xml ein doppeltes Mapping drinnen stehen um die verschiedenen Schreibweisen zu berücksichtigen. Siehe hier:


```
<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>testservlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/testservlet</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
  
  <servlet-mapping>
     <servlet-name>testservlet</servlet-name>
     <url-pattern>/TestServlet</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```


Unglücklicherweise hatte ich vom Browser aus mein Servlet immer mit "../testservlet" und vom JMeter aus mit "../Testservlet" aufgerufen gehabt. Dies hat dazu geführt das nun 2 Exemplare meiner Servlet-Klasse existierten.

So, nun wissen wir alle wieder etwas mehr 

Danke für eure hilfe!  :toll:


----------

